# Dog hair - Any good alternatives to the Lily Brush?



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

So it seems like almost everybody I know who details cars owns a lily brush, they seem to be the most ubiquitous dog hair removal tool.

However after spending the last two hours crawling around the back of a Mercedes estate scraping out five years worth of dog hair, it got me to thinking about if there are any other alternatives.

Now I know the lily brush is incredibly effective and very good at getting out the really stubborn hair that doesn't want to give up, but it's not fast and it's physically quite hard work.

Are there any other good options to speed up the process? Even if they don't get everything and a final pass needs to be made with a brush, there must be something available that is capable of getting the majority of hair out in less time?

So, what are the best options? I have tried googling but I'm not really getting anywhere!

Thanks everybody.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I recently got the Fur Eel which works well, combines the brushing and vacuuming in to one process, as long as you use the proper process of moving in one direction rather continuous side to side movements.

I use it with my George vacuum cleaner, can't say how it would fit on something like Dyson.

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/buff-brite/products/fur-eel-pet-hair-and-sand-remover


----------



## Bellaciao (Dec 2, 2019)

I got this and if you work one direction and then another (cross hatch) for me it does the job. Kill all pets 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm sure I've seen someone use a drill attachment (or bodged their own together).... Surely someone must make one of these carpet scrubbers that you fit in a drill, but replace the nylon bristles with rubber ones.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

RandomlySet said:


> I'm sure I've seen someone use a drill attachment (or bodged their own together).... Surely someone must make one of these carpet scrubbers that you fit in a drill, but replace the nylon bristles with rubber ones.


I made a brush attachment for the drill, but haven't yet replaced the bristles with rubber ones. Although I might try it!!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Still love my megs pet hair brush. Was using it again at the weekend, and due to the shape/size/length, it's rather easy just to wave/flick it along the carpet and gather the hair

Keep an eye out for this weeks video to see it in action :thumb:


----------

